# Justified road rage



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

<rant mode on>
I swear to God, the next time someone runs me off the road because they are on their #$%_)(*&^ cell phone, I am going to show them the true meaning of road rage.

This morning, going to work on my motorcycle, an on-coming car came all the way over and nearly hit me head-on.
</rant off>


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

X2


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

TxFig said:


> <rant mode on>
> I swear to God, the next time someone runs me off the road because they are on their #$%_)(*&^ cell phone, I am going to show them the true meaning of road rage.
> 
> This morning, going to work on my motorcycle, an on-coming car came all the way over and nearly hit me head-on.
> </rant off>


Don't do it!

Dumb a>> in Corpus killed a guy for opening his car door and hitting his car. Life would be a good sentence for him along with a life time issue to some popular auto magazine.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am with you. I kicked a dent in a car door yesterday.

Becareful and watch out riding the two wheels.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think that might be like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Might not work out so well for you. 

Sorry it happened. I understand how you feel. I think cell phones should be banned in cars.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I think that might be like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Might not work out so well for you.
> 
> Sorry it happened. I understand how you feel. I think cell phones should be banned in cars.


The dipstick in DC needs us all to be on the phone all the time so they can record us. That is his new polling data.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?

I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Two weeks ago, I was invloved in a wreck on I-40 just out of Kingman, Arizona. I was stopped due to construction, and the car behind me was hit by a young girl doing about 70 mph and he was knocked into me. By the grace of God, no one was seriously injured, the four in the car behind me went to the hospital, as well as the young girl. She told the trooper she was talking on the phone and didn't see traffic was stopped till it was too late. Totaled all three vehicles. My trucks frame was bent. The draw bar in my hitch took most of the blow, and didn't bend at all, in fact it is on my new truck now.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


Leave it to someone from Austin to turn a post about cell phones into an idiotic comment about riding bikes during the week. sad3sm


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


 Sorry but i'm 52 and I ride my bike to work everyday.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

We usually just take their mirrors off or give a good swift kick.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


You deserve the slams.
Incredibly stupid comment.


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

I keep steel ball bearings in my jacket pocket, and when someone starts getting too close, on the side, I riddle the side of their car with them. If they are tailgating, one over the shoulder usually backs them off. Almost got run into the side rail on 10 one time. Used a whole hand full of bearings on the side of that car. DA girl texting in rush hour traffic. It also doesn't hurt that I look like a troll, that usually keeps them from coming after me.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> We usually just take their mirrors off or give a good swift kick.


While in motion or do you follow them to their destination?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


You need your water tested....frequently.

Â©


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


Please hold your head underwater longer than you can hold your breath.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


So this has me curious enough to ask.......why do you think that is strange/wrong? Not slamming you, just wondering what would make you ask that question?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


A really lame question. Try to engage the brain first rather than the keyboard fingers.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

This whole conversation is lame.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I think that might be like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Might not work out so well for you.
> 
> Sorry it happened. I understand how you feel. I think cell phones should be banned in cars.


Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


If you will pay attention to who is riding these days, there are a LOT of people over the age of 50 riding bikes. I rode my Goldwing to work all the time until I decided my life wasn't gonna be wasted on my bike because of some ********* was on a cell phone and took me out. I am closer to 60 now than I am to 50. I decided to get rid of the bike 2 years ago and haven't regretted the decision. Traded it in on a brand new Polaris Ranger for the deer lease/Mudland/DSO and having a blast on it!

As far as the slams go, you asked for it, so be a big boy and take your punishment! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

Life is not wasted riding a motorcycle. Life is wasted not doing what you want to do. I have ridden Bikes for almost 40 years. In the wind is the only way to go. I have my rights just like you cagers do. So deal with it. You want to run me off the road, I will protect myself. It just more personal than you like.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


You have really high green, but I doubt you get much for this post.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

maniacbiker said:


> I keep steel ball bearings in my jacket pocket, and when someone starts getting too close, on the side, I riddle the side of their car with them. If they are tailgating, one over the shoulder usually backs them off. Almost got run into the side rail on 10 one time. Used a whole hand full of bearings on the side of that car. DA girl texting in rush hour traffic. It also doesn't hurt that I look like a troll, that usually keeps them from coming after me.


If you keep throwing ball bearings at vehicles you're going to eventually get yourself killed. There are a lot of people who don't care if you look like a troll and will not take kindly to some nut throwing ball bearings at them..

Act ignorantly at your own risk and don't be surprised when someone pulls a gun on you or runs you over someday. Two wrongs still don't make a right.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone on on a bike ever hits my truck with a ballbearing it'll probably be the last thing they do. Texting is dangerous but throwing ball bearings isn't? There are some bright ones on here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Motorcycles. I've ridden motorcycles when I was in college so I have a little experience. Motorcycles don't have airbags. Accidents, pavement and motorcycles don't usually have good endings.
Most motorists don't see cyclists b/c of their size. It's why so many ride in large groups. Safety factor. 
I'm 50, have a wife and two step children in college that rely on my income. Last thing they need is an unemployed daddy who can't work and sips meals thru straws.
I've worked the ROT rally while in Austin and seen many guys riding customized wheelchairs instead of Harleys with some of the most gruesome disfigurements I've ever seen. 
And being an ex insurance man I've insured 100's of motorcyles during my career. I can't tell you the number of times I got calls from wives, girlfriends, fiancÃ©s, mothers and various family members to cancel the policy b/c the rider was in the hospital permanently unable to ride anymore or was dead. To make matters worse they often didn't know who caused it.

What caught me most was a guy with 53 yr old reflexes posting about being run off the road yet again and using his bike as his main transportation for work. To each their own.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


Lol!! What is the age cut-off for being able to ride your bike to work on a workday?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Motorcycles. I've ridden motorcycles when I was in college so I have a little experience. Motorcycles don't have airbags. Accidents, pavement and motorcycles don't usually have good endings.
> Most motorists don't see cyclists b/c of their size. It's why so many ride in large groups. Safety factor.
> I'm 50, have a wife and two step children in college that rely on my income. Last thing they need is an unemployed daddy who can't work and sips meals thru straws.
> I've worked the ROT rally while in Austin and seen many guys riding customized wheelchairs instead of Harleys with some of the most gruesome disfigurements I've ever seen.
> ...


Yeah better to just stay safe at home until ya die, right? angelsm


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have used a motorcycle as my only transportation several years in my life, but in 2002 when we moved to 290 and BW8 and everyone started getting cell phones I quit. Just wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Why is it that....*

I ride myself but it really irritates me when someone on a bike swerves in and out of lanes, rides the stripes in between two cars or rides in any other reckless manner. It is usually those riders that end up hurt or get hit by a "cager" because they weren't there when a driver checked their mirror 1 second ago to change lanes.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I had a buddy kick a mirror off of 
an Escalade a couple of months ago..
Almost killed him on Dixie Farm and didn't even know it...
Glued to phone...


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

*bikes*

Im all for everyone being safe and see everyone on their cells driving down 45 everyday. But 90% of the people on bikes never drive the speed limit ride my *** when im going 70 in a 65 ride on the shoulder or right on the lane lines and look at my like im stupid when they almost hit me because i didnt get over fast enough or whatever reason they feel that because they ride a motorcycle they are entitled. Id love to see the ball bearing thing done because that would be your last mistake, i am not the only one that carries in their truck! Just FYI some just need to get off their high horse and drive like everyone else does, just saying.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The term cager is idiotic, who doesn't drive a car. If you decide to ride a motorcycle and I almost hit you because I didn't see don't get mad at me bikes are hard to see. If you think it's ok to bounce ball bearings off of people's cars then you're a complete moron and shouldnt be licensed to drive any type of vehicle.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

maniacbiker said:


> I keep steel ball bearings in my jacket pocket, and when someone starts getting too close, on the side, I riddle the side of their car with them. If they are tailgating, one over the shoulder usually backs them off. Almost got run into the side rail on 10 one time. Used a whole hand full of bearings on the side of that car. DA girl texting in rush hour traffic. It also doesn't hurt that I look like a troll, that usually keeps them from coming after me.


I'm pretty sure I can run over you, killing you, and get off with a hand slap, maybe probation at most. My testimony of how the ball bearings bouncing all over the road caused a massive pile-up and ...sadly...you were killed in the crash will be VERY credible. Might even be able to muster up some tears as I tell the court how sorry I am. Take those ball bearings and shove them up your behind side.

Idiot!!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

there are a few bikers that drive like maniacs...as they go screaming by at 90mph i always fear i will come upon them all mangled in a wreck...we all need to look out for each other, and we all need to follow the rules of the road...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy a whip and be done with it




ball bearings are for girls


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

People on bikes scare the heck out of me. I try to be extra observant of them because I don't want to crush one. 

Had a guy fly by me on welborn (college station) and exit university right in front of me. Well he didn't slow down and was surprised by the slow car in front of him. He laid it over and slid into the car in front of me and I just about finished him off. He was just a little bruised, but dang it scared me. 

There are bad drivers in 18 wheels, 6, 4,2 and especially the guys riding on 1 tire. 

We don't need more laws protecting us, but there are quite a few people that need to pull their head out. 






MC, back again?


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> The term cager is idiotic, who doesn't drive a car. If you decide to ride a motorcycle and I almost hit you because I didn't see don't get mad at me bikes are hard to see. If you think it's ok to bounce ball bearings off of people's cars then you're a complete moron and shouldnt be licensed to drive any type of vehicle.


haha good post... "cager" that is halarious. I've ridden gsxr's to harley's and I decided to call it quits.. it's not worth riding with all the idiots on the road...Maybe in italy or a place where 80 percent of people are on scooters and motorcycles but not here... Not worth it and to be honest it's not really that fun anyways especially just riding by yourself, but there are people who think they are tough because they can ride a harley for some reason ... :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

lost interest after the first 4 words


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> lost interest after the first 4 words


It's ok IJ, we know you can't read .......


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

and the people who dont pay attention to bikers are the same ones that dont see my 4X4 either they just have HSUA disease


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> It's ok IJ, we know you can't read .......


 one day I'll make management


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> lost interest after the first 4 words





Jamie_Lee said:


> It's ok IJ, we know you can't read .......


This from a guy and to a guy with 40,000 posts on 2 forums.

LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

louieb said:


> this from a guy and to a guy with 40,000 posts on 2 forums.
> 
> Lol


40,083, and I know *she* is not a guy, dude.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

LouieB said:


> This from a guy and to a guy with 40,000 posts on 2 forums.
> 
> LOL


Louie!!! Did you just call me a dude???? WTH! I though we were buddies


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Louie!!! Did you just call me a dude???? WTH! I though we were buddies


daw dude


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

bluefin said:


> Here come the slams but what is a 51 yr old doing driving a motorcycle during workdays?
> 
> I get the cell phone rage and all but ...


Um... going to work. :sarcasm1

My "51 yo" body is still plenty able to ride a bike. So long as idiot car drivers put their GD cell phones away. In fact, unless it's raining - I'm riding my bike (it gets much better gas milage than my Dodge 4x4 pickup).


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Louie!!! Did you just call me a dude???? WTH! I though we were buddies


Being married to Josh is rubbing off on you. LOL

First quote---from IJ--- "from a guy"

Second quote---from JL *to* IJ--- "to a guy"

Man, If I didn't know any better, I would think you were blonde.:spineyes:

And believe me, I've hugged you, I KNOW you're not a dude.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Wheelchairs get excellent gas mileage too. Just don't want to ride one.









But, for the sake of everyone, be careful. Nothing you can do about cell phones but be the most defensive driver on the road.
Here's to grit in your teeth.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't do it.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Need one of those train horns mounted on the fork to keep a fool in his lane. :ac550: :ac550:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't ride a bike and never have. However, I feel everyone is entitled to drive what they want regardless of age IF they can do so safely. Also no one type of vehicle has special rights on the road. There are poor bike riders as well as poor other vehicle drivers. If someone ran me off the road especially if they were using a cell phone I would be pe'od regardless of what they were driving. To the bike rider, go ahead and rant, you have the right.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

THIS 20 year old moron got me two weeks ago, driving on a two lane ranch road, look up and he's in my lane and not moving. He got my mirror and bumper, I was two feet off the road trying like heck to get away from him when he tagged me. He had no idea where he was until he hit me. All I saw was the phone on the steering wheel.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

It should be legal to have a cow-pusher front bumper, and put them in the ditch when they don't drive the way I want them to!!!!LOL:bounce:...Waymore


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

redduck said:


> I don't ride a bike and never have. However, I feel everyone is entitled to drive what they want regardless of age IF they can do so safely. Also no one type of vehicle has special rights on the road. There are poor bike riders as well as poor other vehicle drivers. If someone ran me off the road especially if they were using a cell phone I would be pe'od regardless of what they were driving. To the bike rider, go ahead and rant, you have the right.


The difference is that if he hits you in your car, you have a messed up car (but probably walk away).

I simply go to the morgue.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Waymore said:


> It should be legal to have a cow-pusher front bumper, and put them in the ditch when they don't drive the way I want them to!!!!LOL:bounce:...Waymore


Ranch Hand wrap around bumper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

TxFig said:


> <rant mode on>
> I swear to God, the next time someone runs me off the road because they are on their #$%_)(*&^ cell phone, I am going to show them the true meaning of road rage.
> 
> This morning, going to work on my motorcycle, an on-coming car came all the way over and nearly hit me head-on.
> </rant off>


That was me pretending to be on a cell phone. I have it in for all bikers since one threw ball bearings at my car and kicked my mirror off. You got lucky this time.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

maniacbiker said:


> I keep steel ball bearings in my jacket pocket, and when someone starts getting too close, on the side, I riddle the side of their car with them. If they are tailgating, one over the shoulder usually backs them off. Almost got run into the side rail on 10 one time. Used a whole hand full of bearings on the side of that car. DA girl texting in rush hour traffic. It also doesn't hurt that I look like a troll, that usually keeps them from coming after me.


And if my truck is hit with said bearings, it will probably startle me to the point where I'll accidentally run your punk *** over, with the ultimate result being that you and your bike are an indistinguishable mass of mangled steel, plastic, and flesh, then my cats and the occasional wandering **** will spend a couple of days picking remaining chunks of said flesh off the undercarriage. So freakin' sorry. Oopsie.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow Pat,

I betcha let a Fig newton out when that happened!



pmgoffjr said:


> THIS 20 year old moron got me two weeks ago, driving on a two lane ranch road, look up and he's in my lane and not moving. He got my mirror and bumper, I was two feet off the road trying like heck to get away from him when he tagged me. He had no idea where he was until he hit me. All I saw was the phone on the steering wheel.


http://s74.photobucket.com/user/pmgoffjr/media/truck_zpsd1a4bdb8.jpg.html


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> And if my truck is hit with said bearings, it will probably startle me to the point where I'll accidentally run your punk *** over, with the ultimate result being that you and your bike are an indistinguishable mass of mangled steel, plastic, and flesh, then my cats and the occasional wandering **** will spend a couple of days picking remaining chunks of said flesh off the undercarriage. So freakin' sorry. Oopsie.


Exactly, if I were on a motorcycle the very last thing I would want to do is startle the driver next to me. That is great logic.:sarcasm


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

dang, pat. is the punk insured?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

All yak yak aside, you deserve to be PO'd and people who cause an accident because they're on their stupid phone need their rears kicked. JMO


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

bluefin said:


> Motorcycles. I've ridden motorcycles when I was in college so I have a little experience. Motorcycles don't have airbags. Accidents, pavement and motorcycles don't usually have good endings.
> Most motorists don't see cyclists b/c of their size. It's why so many ride in large groups. Safety factor.
> I'm 50, have a wife and two step children in college that rely on my income. Last thing they need is an unemployed daddy who can't work and sips meals thru straws.
> I've worked the ROT rally while in Austin and seen many guys riding customized wheelchairs instead of Harleys with some of the most gruesome disfigurements I've ever seen.
> ...


Dang! If you're scared, just say you're SCARED!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

TxFig said:


> The difference is that if he hits you in your car, you have a messed up car (but probably walk away).
> 
> I simply go to the morgue.


That is 100% by choice. You don't get to get mad at others because you made a statistically poor choice.

Motorcycles (I've owned and ridden...) are a matter of WHEN you crash, not IF.

By all means do it, but be more defensive and don't simply blame that guy on the cell phone. Dollar to donuts, you're that guy too when you're driving your car/truck.

And to the idiot(s) throwing ball bearings- May you toss them at a cop one day and be arrested for your stupidity. That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Do you punch people in the face with they cut in line at the grocery store? Idiotic.

*edit- Maybe not the most ridiculous, but its pretty far up the list.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

TxFig said:


> <rant mode on>
> I swear to God, the next time someone runs me off the road because they are on their #$%_)(*&^ cell phone, I am going to show them the true meaning of road rage.
> 
> This morning, going to work on my motorcycle, an on-coming car came all the way over and nearly hit me head-on.
> </rant off>


 Were you riding when you posted this,
... just kidding.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

*edit- Maybe not the most ridiculous, but its pretty far up the list.[/QUOTE]
Hey, that offends me. My post in the free adds for 2 post holes should be ranked WAY more ridiculouser than that!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Are you a slow reader, this is a five month old thread??


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

brianj28 said:


> i ride myself but it really irritates me when someone on a bike swerves in and out of lanes, rides the stripes in between two cars or rides in any other reckless manner. It is usually those riders that end up hurt or get hit by a "cager" because they weren't there when a driver checked their mirror 1 second ago to change lanes.


edzacary


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> *edit- Maybe not the most ridiculous, but its pretty far up the list.


 Hey, that offends me. My post in the *free adds for 2 post holes* should be ranked WAY more ridiculouser than that![/QUOTE]

That was funny...lol...


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Especially throwing age into it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This whole thread is dumb and the OP was stirring the pot and you all fell in...
I laughed at the free post hole ad.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

LouieB said:


> This from a guy and to a guy with 40,000 posts on 2 forums.
> 
> LOL


If Jamie Lee's a guy, I must be gay.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This whole thread is dumb and the OP was stirring the pot and you all fell in...
> I laughed at the free post hole ad.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


No, I was not stirring the pot. I take nearly getting killed quite seriously.

And to the moron who suggested I text when I drive - you're wrong. I NEVER text and drive. Ever.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I figured this got bumped because the OP finally had to kill someone. Such disappointment.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That's the chances you take riding a motorcycle, I would love one but there are to many people not paying attention out there. Look at all the car accidents that happen and just think a motorcycle. I am more careful when there is a bike around me on the road. I couldn't live with my self taking someones life. All I could say is just be careful out there.


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

if you are on a motorcycle you KNOW you are gonna get run over,,,, you just dont know where or when ----------- cell phone,, old lady, young driver ------- quit whining,,, you signed up for it.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad to see he is a douchebag in all forums.....not just the Sports forum


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Wait a minute! Ain't Austin is where they all ride bicycles in the white-striped bike lanes, in full city traffic? :an6::an6::an6:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

How to kill texting while driving? The insurance company should revise their insurance that if the driver causes an accident due to texting while driving, they will not pay damage to himself or his personal properties.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

redspeck said:


> That's the chances you take riding a motorcycle, I would love one but there are to many people not paying attention out there. Look at all the car accidents that happen and just think a motorcycle. I am more careful when there is a bike around me on the road. I couldn't live with my self taking someones life. All I could say is just be careful out there.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Texas T said:


> Are you a slow reader, this is a five month old thread??


y e s.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Texas T said:


> Are you a slow reader, this is a five month old thread??





sotol buster said:


> y e s.


Sotol: Did you intentionally drag out your reply until today to take an ironic jab at the guy that called you a slow reader? If you did so, you are a web board master.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

For real! Awesome either way! Lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jc said:


> Cant we all just get along?


 If we did, what fun would this place be?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I also agree, people on the phone have no concept of their speed. Everyone says woman can multitask better than men, has anyone seen a woman driver on the phone? I haven't seen one woman that can maintain their speed while they talk on the phone!


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

There is no such thing as MultiTasking. Your brain switches back and forth between tasks. Some people's brain switches faster than others.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SlicksVR4 said:


> There is no such thing as MultiTasking. Your brain switches back and forth between tasks. Some people's brain switches faster than others.


....and some people's brains just don't work at all at anything...hwell:


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for digging this one up. Now I feel justified in hating everyone equally. Old man riding bike, cagers, ball bearing chunkers, women on phone, texting kids, rice rocket zipping through traffic and the ever popular pot-stiring keyboard cowboys! Love y'all...LMAO!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't get road rage, I'm a carrier.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Riding a bike is a purely offense/defense condition for me. There is no in between. It is stimulating in that regard. Purely commuting IMHO is dangerous because people just don't see you. If you ride everyday, the odds will eventually get you. That's why I get all my thrills on the track. I have gotten into enough fender benders in my truck through no fault of my own, any one of those accidents if I was on my bike would have resulted in serious injuries. It is sad but true. Motorcycling is dangerous, even if you are careful.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

mrau said:


> Sotol: Did you intentionally drag out your reply until today to take an ironic jab at the guy that called you a slow reader? If you did so, you are a web board master.


uuuuuuuh, yea.


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

sotol buster said:


> uuuuuuuh, yea.


good one


----------

